# Nick Hornby... Your Thoughts



## Summerhaze (Mar 2, 2008)

I have to admit that Nick Hornby is my favourite writer, he has been since _High Fidelity_. Some people have brought to my attention that they think he's dull, and bland,  but some others have told me that they think he's a literary genius.
What do you think?


----------



## Mishki (Mar 3, 2008)

I read _A Long Way Down_ while I was in Greece and totally loved it.  "Cosmic Tony Blair" made me laugh my ass off.  But I tried _How To Be Good_ and _High Fidelity_ and they both made me snooze--I couldn't even finish them, and I finish at least 9/10 of the books I read... Maybe it's one of those things that guys like and women tend not to. *shrug* Or maybe it's just me.


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Mar 3, 2008)

I really liked _A Long Way Down_. Haven't read anything else by him yet.


----------



## Summerhaze (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah Mishki you're right thats one of the key element that he explains when he's on talkshows and stuff that High Fidelity is more like the journal for all 30 year old men, and thier secrets and thier desires.


----------



## Mike C (Mar 5, 2008)

Loved HF, liked About a Boy, thought How to be Good was underwhelming. And his endings tend to be a little too saccharine.


----------

